# Reheat / recook?



## cooker613 (Dec 30, 2018)

Digging around in the freezer for some chicken soup (the Mrs. has a terrible cold brought home as a souvenir from Israel), I found some smoked brisket. It was cooked, sliced, and served but leftover. It’s about two+ lbs. I’d like to reheat it as well as cook it a bit longer. As I remember, good flavor, but perhaps a bit tough. I think not cooked quite long enough. I’m looking for some advise on times and temps. Thanks.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 30, 2018)

Not sure if this applies to your brisket but....

I just did a reheat (and more cook) to the leftover bone section of our standing rib roast from Christmas. The roast had been smoked at 225° for 5 hours.  The ribeye steaks were a perfect medium rare but thought the bones would need more time to get tender. I soaked them in the SV for 30 hours at 160° and they were awesome.

Here is the thread:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/standing-ribs-via-sous-vide.282966/

Dave


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 30, 2018)

Just put it in the oven and set at 225.  It will cook some and since its already sliced. You should be able to see when it more done. I'd probably add some liquid as no to dry it all out. Definitely cover it while warming.


----------

